# HR24-500 Remote Control Problem



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

I have had my HR24-500 since late May. The remote control that came with it only works at very close range (< 2'). Getting it to work at a farther distance is hit-or-miss. This problem has existed since the day the installer brought the box.

I have tried replacing batteries. I have tried switching setup from IR to RF and back. I have tried resetting the receiver. I have tried the remote from other D* receivers, but I am not sure whether or not they are compatible. 

How can I determine if I have a bad remote or a bad IR receiver in my HR24-500?


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Any other IR DirecTV remote (that looks something like the HR24's remote... but not old RCA, Sony, etc.) will work. If another IR remote has limited range, the receiver has a problem.

Is the remote configured to control a tv? How is the range on that? If _that's_ limited, the remote has a problem.


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know about the inter-receiver compatibility. 

The remote is programmed to control the television and does so without any problem. The problem must be in the HR24. I should have been able to figure that out.

So now, how to get D* to fix it. I'd hate to have them dropship an older-model HR. I really like the HR24.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sometime LCD TVs can block signals. If my backlight setting is too high, it can affect other components getting the signal.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

FriscoJohnny said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the inter-receiver compatibility.
> 
> The remote is programmed to control the television and does so without any problem. The problem must be in the HR24. I should have been able to figure that out.
> 
> So now, how to get D* to fix it. I'd hate to have them dropship an older-model HR. I really like the HR24.


I also have a problem with my HR24. My universal remote doesn't work with my HR24. However, it works great with my HR20. I fully troubleshot, still cannot figure it out. Here's details if you're interested: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179648

Someone else had the same problem as I, different universal remote.

As for your issue, what about a full reset? Wipeout everything and start fresh. What about calling DIRECTV and asking for a new remote? Worth a shot. Good luck!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

FriscoJohnny said:


> I have had my HR24-500 since late May. The remote control that came with it only works at very close range (< 2'). Getting it to work at a farther distance is hit-or-miss. This problem has existed since the day the installer brought the box.
> 
> I have tried replacing batteries. I have tried switching setup from IR to RF and back. I have tried resetting the receiver. I have tried the remote from other D* receivers, but I am not sure whether or not they are compatible.
> 
> How can I determine if I have a bad remote or a bad IR receiver in my HR24-500?


Oh, that's just great. That's the problem I had with a new 23. Had to stand a foot away and it still didn't recognize the remote sig. Sent it back and put a 20-700 in it's place, same wiring, same remote and it worked perfectly. Now I have a 24-500 sitting in that same spot and this info kinda scares me. I like the 24, but I still have doubts about any HR except the 20-700s. I've only had the 24 for about a month and I've been hoping not to see posts such as yours.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Oh, that's just great. That's the problem I had with a new 23. Had to stand a foot away and it still didn't recognize the remote sig. Sent it back and put a 20-700 in it's place, same wiring, same remote and it worked perfectly. Now I have a 24-500 sitting in that same spot and this info kinda scares me. I like the 24, but I still have doubts about any HR except the 20-700s. I've only had the 24 for about a month and I've been hoping not to see posts such as yours.
> 
> Rich


Any "box" can be bad.
"My HR24" works fine.


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

Speaking of Remotes; I got D* installed last weekend so I am still trying to set up the remote. Set it up for the TV, but the TV Input doesn't seem to do anything on the remote. Tried it on the other Receivers (3 HR 24s, 2 HD Receivers) and the TV Input doesn't work on any of them. I really like to not use my regular remote to switch to DVD.

Any magic to make it work?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

patg25 said:


> Speaking of Remotes; I got D* installed last weekend so I am still trying to set up the remote. Set it up for the TV, but the TV Input doesn't seem to do anything on the remote. Tried it on the other Receivers (3 HR 24s, 2 HD Receivers) and the TV Input doesn't work on any of them. I really like to not use my regular remote to switch to DVD.
> 
> Any magic to make it work?


select TV on the slider
press mute & select [blinks twice]
enter 960 [blinks again]

"done"


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> select TV on the slider
> press mute & select [blinks twice]
> enter 960 [blinks again]
> 
> "done"


Really?? Well, thanks. I would have never guessed that sequence. Unless you go on this forum which is great, how would you ever figure out that one?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

patg25 said:


> Really?? Well, thanks. I would have never guessed that sequence. Unless you go on this forum which is great, how would you ever figure out that one?


[read the manual, like I did to post this]


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [read the manual, like I did to post this]


I did - well, I went to the Index didn't find anything and than just skimmed through it. I think maybe tonight I take a close look.

Thanks again


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

patg25 said:


> I did - well, I went to the Index didn't find anything and than just skimmed through it. I think maybe tonight I take a close look.
> 
> Thanks again


"Real men" don't read manuals. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Any "box" can be bad.
> "My HR24" works fine.


Mine does too, but with my luck...

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Mine does too, but with my luck...
> 
> Rich


Your luck? What about my luck? Geez!

I have noticed that my HR24 isn't quite as sensitive to the RF remote as my HR22s are but not too bad....


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> [read the manual, like I did to post this]


Maybe you have a different manual; the manual that came with my HR24-500's does not mention using 9-6-0 to enable the TV Input control function.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Maybe you have a different manual; the manual that came with my HR24-500's does not mention using 9-6-0 to enable the TV Input control function.


Now you made me go look in the manual that came with my HR24. [real men don't read manuals]  :lol:
The RC65RX seems to count on more of the self programing and onscreen instructions, than the earlier models and so the manual doesn't have as much information as with the earlier models.
I was reading from the _Universal RF Remote Control User Guide _that I think came with my old RC32RF remote.
The online copy is here: http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/universal_remote_user_guide_new.pdf


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

More information:

Entering 9-6-0 to enable the TV Input function was documented in the manual that came with a RC64RB remote (maybe 18 months ago).

Entering 9-6-0 to enable the TV Input function is also not mentioned in the manual that came with my H24.

The "on screen" remote programming for my first HR24 did *NOT* include the information about entering 9-6-0 to enable the TV Input function (I found it here), however, the "on screen" remote programming for my second HR24 did include the 9-6-0 information. Both came from Solid Signal (about 3 weeks apart) and both came with 0x322.

The "on screen" remote programming for my H24 (same order as the second HR24) did include the 9-6-0 information.

Not confused? Try harder!


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

Neither one of my HR24s (3) or my H24(2) included any on screen information regarding the TV Input. I don't know what firmware version is in the boxes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Not confused? Try harder!


Well if you're not enough yet, you can always go to the DirecTV website and try the interactive remote control instructions. They too don't bother to tell you this.
Use the pdf link [above] to get what you need.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

patg25 said:


> Neither one of my HR24s (3) or my H24(2) included any on screen information regarding the TV Input. I don't know what firmware version is in the boxes.


That suggests that the on screen setup comes from the data stream rather than from the software and that the data stream for the 24's was changed in early to mid June.

Makes me wonder if some of the mysterious "reboots for no apparent reason" are related to changes in the data stream for this sort of thing.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

veryoldschool said:
 

> Well if you're not enough yet, you can always go to the DirecTV website and try the interactive remote control instructions. They too don't bother to tell you this. Use the pdf link [above] to get what you need.


The next to last page of that pdf shows a date of "12/04" and "Copyright 2004 by DIRECTV, Inc."

*I think an update is in order.*


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The next to last page of that pdf shows a date of "12/04" and "Copyright 2004 by DIRECTV, Inc."
> 
> *I think an update is in order.*


My "hard copy" has 05/06 :lol:


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

LOL. It took me 2 days to figure out the RC65RX on my HR24 would not change the input on my TV. I had an RC64 that worked fine previously. I think I tried every Samsung code in the interactive list. 

The funny thing was, when I used the HR24's automatic remote programming, the input button worked fine right up until I pressed "DONE" to confirm that everything was working. After that, the input button did nothing.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

PHL said:


> LOL. It took me 2 days to figure out the RC65RX on my HR24 would not change the input on my TV. I had an RC64 that worked fine previously. I think I tried every Samsung code in the interactive list.
> 
> The funny thing was, when I used the HR24's automatic remote programming, the input button worked fine right up until I pressed "DONE" to confirm that everything was working. After that, the input button did nothing.


This is as designed. An additional step is needed to make the input button continue to work. The steps are detailed in this post.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

DogLover said:


> This is as designed. An additional step is needed to make the input button continue to work. The steps are detailed in this post.


It may be designed that way, but I'd have to question the design decision. Although I'm not an Apple fan, I've got to ask myself the question: Would Steve Jobs find this acceptable? Why not enable the input button by default, and provide a way to disable it if necessary.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

PHL said:


> It may be designed that way, but I'd have to question the design decision. Although I'm not an Apple fan, I've got to ask myself the question: Would Steve Jobs find this acceptable? Why not enable the input button by default, and provide a way to disable it if necessary.


If I had to guess, I'd say that a lot of DIRECTV's design decisions are based more on what works best for the technologically unskilled, than what makes sense for those of us that are skilled in that area.

(After all, we don't cost them money by calling CSRs. We ask questions on forums like this to solve an issue. The technologically unskilled person that presses the input button by mistake, and suddenly doesn't get a picture on their TV will call the CSR.)


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

FriscoJohnny said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the inter-receiver compatibility.
> 
> The remote is programmed to control the television and does so without any problem. The problem must be in the HR24. I should have been able to figure that out.
> 
> So now, how to get D* to fix it. I'd hate to have them dropship an older-model HR. I really like the HR24.


Called D* to have the box replaced. To my pleasant surprise, there was no request by the CSR to go through a script. I simply told him what I had done before calling. He said, "Looks like we need to swap your box." They dropshipped a replacement HR24-500 and received it two days later (on Saturday).

I asked the CSR if I would be getting an HR24 to replace my HR24-500 stating that I had WHDVR on my account and not an extra DECA module if they were to send an older HDDVR. He said that the system would send me a compatible box, and that is what showed up.

All is now working fine.


----------



## gary218 (Dec 18, 2006)

I just recently got the HR24/500, which came with remote RC65RX. I had the RC32RF remote, which lights up, that I want to use. Anybody have any codes that will work for this remote to control the HR24? Have no luck so far. Any help appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gary218 said:


> I just recently got the HR24/500, which came with remote RC65RX. I had the RC32RF remote, which lights up, that I want to use. Anybody have any codes that will work for this remote to control the HR24? Have no luck so far. Any help appreciated.


 Are you using IR or RF?
I had zero issues using my RC23RF.
Remember the receivers default/start in IR, so if you're RC32RF is still set to RF, it needs to be changed back to IR


----------



## gary218 (Dec 18, 2006)

I am using RF. I already had to change my new RC65RX from IR to RF, so I figured the RC32RF should of just worked. It worked fine for my old HR20/700.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gary218 said:


> I am using RF. I already had to change my new RC65RX from IR to RF, so I figured the RC32RF should of just worked. It worked fine for my old HR20/700.


Try this:

With the receiver and first RF remote in RF mode, leave them alone and do the following on the second RF remote:

1. directv device
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the Receiver ID #(RID), found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT

This is from *Edmund*, with my thanx, as usual.

Rich


----------



## gary218 (Dec 18, 2006)

Edmund/Rich
Thank you very much...it is now working! You guys are amazing! Spent about 30 minutes with DirecTV support and entering about 30 codes...... and they told me it couldnt be done. Love these forums!! Thanks again!


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

Is there a difference in the RC64 series remotes and the newer RC65 series remotes? I just had an HR24-500 and H24-100 installed but the installer left me the old remotes (RC64 series)?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gary218 said:


> Edmund/Rich
> Thank you very much...it is now working! You guys are amazing! Spent about 30 minutes with DirecTV support and entering about 30 codes...... and they told me it couldnt be done. Love these forums!! Thanks again!


Just repeating what I learned from *Edmund* by way of *VOS*.

Fortunately, I saved this info (and lots of other goodies) in my "Documents" folder.

Anyhow, we thank you. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MONSTERMAN said:


> Is there a difference in the RC64 series remotes and the newer RC65 series remotes? I just had an HR24-500 and H24-100 installed but the installer left me the old remotes (RC64 series)?


Yeah, there's a big difference. My brand new RC65 is sitting in my spare remote bin. I know how to use the RC64s and just couldn't get the 65 to recognize my other equipment.

Rich


----------

